# 60 lb cans?



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

I think the advent of usiing stainless steel for food products did in the steel cans. Don't know when that was. I have a bunch of new ones from a honey house I cleaned out. It had not been used for about 20 years. I think they are good for syrup 
but wouldn't use them for honey.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

When I first started, everything was cans. They were really terrible honey containers. First, the handles weren't soldered on well enough, and would let do when you picked up a full can...landing it on your toe.

And, they rusted. Moisture would condense on the outside of full cans, and the can would rust. Not pretty when you shipped to customers.


----------

